# Help with forms for non-profit club.



## kidswarrior (Apr 28, 2007)

I posted this a few days ago in the *advertising *section by mistake! No wonder I got so little response.  So am hoping someone here can help me out:

As some of you may know I teach in a couple of after school programs. All my students to date have come from the two schools, so emergency info, etc. has been easy to get. Now, tho, am beginning to get interest outside of these feeder schools by word of mouth. So, am looking for _*a standard information sheet for parents to complete* in addition to the insurance permission/wiaver_. Anyone know of a downloadable generic form, or have s.th. they can send as an attachment? I can PM email info.

Thank you all very much. :asian:
-kw


----------



## Grenadier (May 4, 2007)

This may help:

http://www.usakarate.org/dir.forms/form_us.html


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 4, 2007)

hey, dude.  check your email.  sorry it took me a week to send that to ya.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 4, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> hey, dude. check your email. sorry it took me a week to send that to ya.


 
No problem. Thanks, man.


----------



## Tames D (May 4, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> I posted this a few days ago in the *advertising *section by mistake! No wonder I got so little response.  So am hoping someone here can help me out:
> 
> As some of you may know I teach in a couple of after school programs. All my students to date have come from the two schools, so emergency info, etc. has been easy to get. _Now, tho, am beginning to get interest outside of these feeder schools by word of mouth_. So, am looking for _*a standard information sheet for parents to complete* in addition to the insurance permission/wiaver_. Anyone know of a downloadable generic form, or have s.th. they can send as an attachment? I can PM email info.
> 
> ...


Good job. Looks like your doing something right.


----------

